# Heating and sorting b.dubia's & blatta lateralis...



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

2 questions.....

First... What's the best way to heat them? Mine have q heat mat stuck to the outside of the box... Was wondering if there were any better methods... And since I have a few different batches on the go it gets pricy buying mats for each one... 

And

Secondly, how is the best way to sort them... As I would like to separate them up to rear them... Plus I have some young mantids that are eating very young nymphs...

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

I find the heat mat under the box works better. On the side the heat just comes off away from the box unless you insulate around it. You could buy a massive heat mat or strip and line the boxes up along it.

Tbh I wouldn't bother separating them. Just pick out what you need as and when. Feeding and maintenance just becomes a hassle. If you do want to:

For B. Latteralis, remove the ootheca to a seperate container and wait for them to hatch. You can then raise the hatchlings and cycle the tubs if you want to grow on different sizes.

For Dubia, it's more difficult as they only drop the ooth right before it hatches. The only way is to seperate them manually; either by tweezers or by containers with varying size holes drilled in the bottom.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Was thinking of putting mine in a large cupboard or wardrobe and insulating it, so what would.the best way to heat that?? 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

What size holes should I drill into a container?? 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------

